# Bubbling cauldron opinions please



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been working the idea of having a bubbling cauldron this year and am thinking about what else I need to do. This is just a test run.

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y213/kristy510/?action=view&current=050811.flv

I tried with dish soap and got white bubbles even though I had food coloring so that idea was out. I then moved on to other ideas. I settled on flour, water, and food coloring. I like the effect for the most part. I have to thicken up the "soup" a bit, add more coloring, and put a flex hose in it to spread the bubbles around the cauldron.

Is there anything else that you can think of I should try? Also what do you think so far? Thx for your help!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A high concentrate shampoo (carpet) may work better?

And looks pretty good!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats gross looking, Good job


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks FE and Krough!


FE, I will check on the carpet shampoo and see if that will do anything different.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you running air into this? You can get a stone that will shoot out a wider area of bubbles. Check aquarium places.

This is disgusting, by the way.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

That looks awesome. 
So will the cauldron be lit up? from inside, or above?

I made a cauldron with 'fake bubbles' on it cuz I use it at a party and its right near the dance floor, and I didnt want it to be tipped or anything. So its just a spiral BLB lite inside to make the contents glow. http://tinyurl.com/q2tzw

But it would be cool to have it really bubble. I might have to make a new one some day.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah Slimy I am. I have tons of aquarium stuff now. I am probably using a flex air tub to go around the bottom. I have a couple of them to use. Oh and thanks for the compliment lol.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Deadspider. I'm am probably have a light overhead since it is kinda soupy.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hi tt

looks cool. al though my idea for it is to take the one hose going into it and split into 3 or 4 smaller ones. that way you can get a few streams of small bubbles instead of a large one in the middle

tried adding bubble bath solution yet?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> Thanks Deadspider. I'm am probably have a light overhead since it is kinda soupy.


So if its lit from overhead, you could put a BLB Blacklite above it, and add some rit whitener to your concoction? Have it glow too.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thx Beepem!!! The flex hose will give me the multiple bubbles like you are talking about. 

DeadSpider, I didn't even think about adding whitener!!! I was thinking about the food coloring but like your idea much better. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

seeeeee?? im not totally useless after all! yw


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I was on deadspiders site earlier today and thought that cauldron looked great for a static prop.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

or i am wondering if you can replace the water with tonic water which is great under a blacklight .... as i was just told this a while back so i tried it and yes it works really well but i'm not if it will with the flour in it. guess il have to try that now too.
yeah some kind of diffuser for the air should work for more bubbles


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

chemical properties are not effected when the stuff is in a mixture. science says it will still work....as far as i know.(in response to mixing flour and if itll glow still or not)

so it should glow....after adding flour


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

have you considered putting a water mister in it? they produce a neat fog/smoke


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

or even a gammy fogger.....that would be cheaper


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lilly said:


> or i am wondering if you can replace the water with tonic water which is great under a blacklight .... as i was just told this a while back so i tried it and yes it works really well but i'm not if it will with the flour in it. guess il have to try that now too.
> yeah some kind of diffuser for the air should work for more bubbles


Tonic water is a great idea. While your at it, add some Gin. This would make the witch's brew quite a hit with the trick or treaters.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I did consider a fogger and mister but I wanted a bubbling brew. I think I got it figured out for the most part on how I want it. Stay tunned for the final test run and details!

THX Everyone!!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I had posted this info on another forum, but thought it might be interesting for some here to read if they hadn't already...

Quote:










"Pictured above are some samples of materials which "glow" under blacklight. Left to right are: tonic water, 100% paint, 10 % paint, 30% paint, 20% liquid laundry detergent, 40% liquid laundry detergent, 50% liquid laundry detergent, 60% liquid laundry detergent, 100% liquid laundry detergent, 10% paint in 10% liquid laundry detergent, 10% paint in tonic water."

I just found this article on the anitomical.com (buckys boneyard) website written by Ken Pitek. Its a great practical article on the uses of BL's with helpful tips for using them in your haunt...

http://anatomical.com/barticle.asp?ai=69&CAT_NBR=8&SUB_CAT_NBR=0


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Looks like the tonic water has the most bang for your blacklight buck...

Oh, and a mister does bubble if you place it on an inverted bowl very close to the surface of the water. It bubbles and spits, but sounds like not as much as you're looking for...


----------

